
The Ultimate Hacking Keyboard - weitzj
https://www.crowdsupply.com/ugl/ultimate-hacking-keyboard
======
rpilgrimr
check out AMA by Laci Monda, founder of UHK:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3tkyme/iama_lászló_mo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3tkyme/iama_lászló_monda_founder_and_ceo_of_the_ultimate/)

------
weitzj
I really love the idea of the trackpoint extension.

